# I retract my earlier statements!



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you tested them yourself? 

The reason I ask is that there are marketing gurus out there that can sell tin foil as the best broadhead ever. Do your own tests, even just measuring performance against other similar heads in a butt. Shoot the butt at an angle and get an idea of what you can expect. DON'T EVER rely solely on what a DVD or a brochure said.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea. Don't know them at all. Like I said, this year I am going the fixed blade route personally. I know you like the Big5 broad heads, why the interest in mechanicals at this stage?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

James,

You're absolutely right. I must get a pack and test them myself.

Bossie,

The Grim Reapers are just a thought at the moment.

I love the Big5 broadheads and have used them for a number of years but for this hunt in Zambia I was thinking of going with the Montec G5.

The reason why I'm considering a different B/head to the Big5 is twofold.

1. The Big5 I'm used to is a two blade vs 3 Blades for the G5.

2. With the Big5 I noticed a long time ago that they fly perfectly to 40 yards and start to become a bit eratic at longer distances.

At the end of the day it's the guy behind the bow that makes the biggest difference and the way this oke has been shooting lately, a ketty might be a better choice of weapon.:wink:


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Broadheads*

Hi julle oaks

My personal "opunie" ! When i bought my first bow 6mnths i also bought 4 kinds of broadheads mach's and fixed. I've tested them and not one flies the same! I personaly think test each one individualy and see witch one is made for you.
EXAMPLE:I kiss my wive on the neck and she'll growl at me, you kiss your wive in the neck and she'll be flamin hot in secs.
In other words your style of letting arrows fly arn't the same as mine and if i do want to shoot your style where is my arrow goin to land. 

Sugestion!! At a convention, club, shoot or friends. exchange broadheads one of each and test them. You could always buy the lot but "There goes your hunt"(MONEY WISE)

Some of us exchanged some broad heads and what didnt work for me forked for my friend, and I on the other hand found two broadheads suitable for me. 

I can not get technical on this stage and cannot say much, cause im only a "groenie" (beginer) But I surely Know my first Hunt I can go at ease feeling comfortable with to broads.

Just DON"T go with any one's "stragedy" GO LOOK FOR YOUR OWN

So I'll Quote as one of us always says 

"LET YOUR ARROWS FLY TRU"

Cheers

George


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Very true George!

Right now my focus is on getting my form back and then raising my poundage again. Once that's done, I'll start experimenting with heads.:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Have you tested them yourself?
> 
> The reason I ask is that there are marketing gurus out there that can sell tin foil as the best broadhead ever. Do your own tests, even just measuring performance against other similar heads in a butt. Shoot the butt at an angle and get an idea of what you can expect. DON'T EVER rely solely on what a DVD or a brochure said.


Very, very true James. With good enough marketing you'll sell the Pope condoms....

I get something that works and stick by it, constantly fiddeling with one's equipment just leads to self doubt when you shoot a bad shot. One immediately blame the new arrow/broadhead/sight/rest.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Very, very true James. With good enough marketing you'll sell the Pope condoms....
> 
> I get something that works and stick by it, constantly fiddeling with one's equipment just leads to self doubt when you shoot a bad shot. One immediately blame the new arrow/broadhead/sight/rest.


This is surely the truth of it Engee. how many times before the shoot the dreaded dought seeps in like a cancer? The only way to minamize it is to practice, practice, Practice with the same equipment once you've found what works for you stick with it. As far as testing stuff out in the veld for suppliers it must be quite difficult, especially on super long shots....?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Lloyd

Allthough it is part of being on a companies Pro Staff that you should test the new items that come out yearly, it does leave precious little time and animals on which you can use your own personal bow. If shooting at overly expensive game and shooting looooong shots you must be 110% sure of your equipment, and that unfortunately only comes after countless hours on the range...


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

That's archery gents!

The second your rig performs perfectly. You have to fiddle with it, screw it up and start all over again.

The only thing I'm looking at changing is the B/Head. Same bow, same sight, same release, same arrow rest, same arrows as as I've used since 05.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

and all set at the exact same settings, and something will still need to be adjusted!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Tell me about it.

I once went hunting and forgot that I removed the weight tubes from the arrows. After a fantastic stalk on an impala I shot about 9 inches over his back and only remembered the weight tubes on the way home.

I'm an idiot!


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

ASG,

As far as I remember you said you're going to shoot a sable up there? Why not spend a little extra on broadheads for your trip of a lifetime and buy some Silverflames. Say you put in a marginal shot with mechanicals and loose the animal? Ja I suppose there are going to be hundreds of guys replying to this saying that they've never lost an animal with mechanicals and that they've seen mechanicals do this that and the next great thing but the truth is you can't beat a well made, proven fixed blade head. And if you don't want to spend R500 odd on Silverflames there are always Magnus Stingers, Muzzy Phantoms, Montecs, trusty old 3 blade Muzzys and a few other good heads out there. If your setup is tuned properly there should be no problem with arrow flight.

Hope you decide quickly so you can start practicing with your final setup.

Cheers,


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> James,
> 
> You're absolutely right. I must get a pack and test them myself.
> 
> ...


Hi Craig,

I can not understand why you not use the Silver Flame from German Kinetics.
Month ago I spoke with Markus in regards to send some arrow heads for no money to you, all was perfect and Markus was only waiting for a mail from you, but no mail arrive him.
For example of the good steel quality here a picture from a bad shot.

View attachment 372594


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Karoo, what about a German Kinetics sponsorship for the August bowhunting convention. Imagine all the photos posted all over the web of kills with the GK's. That will be some awesome advertisement.

:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ASG said:


> While puttering around at the pro shop on Saturday, I was given a DVD on mechanical broadheads. Let's face it. It was a Grim Reaper production but they tested the GR against all the popular fixed and expandable B/heads.
> 
> I was impressed to say the least. Penetration was excellent and blade integity was also better than any other mechanicals that they tested.
> 
> While shooting through a 55 gallon drum. What do you guys think?


I've seen the carnage grim reapers have left behind in the field. I don't care if they can cut a drum in half or shoot through concrete. But what they do to animals is nothing short of devastating. Thats why, grim reaper mechanicals will be my weapon of choice this year.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> Karoo, what about a German Kinetics sponsorship for the August bowhunting convention. Imagine all the photos posted all over the web of kills with the GK's. That will be some awesome advertisement.
> 
> :darkbeer::wink:


Willem,

this is a nice idea, but I think Markus have enough customers around the world. But I can ask him.
Point two is, not every participant want to shoot with German Kinetics, because the normally way is to tune the bow before hunting.

But I can give my word to you, I have enoug Silver Flame along that other hunters can test this broad heads if they have interest at a good blade:wink:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Karoojager said:


> Willem,
> 
> this is a nice idea, but I think Markus have enough customers around the world.


That's indeed the "problem".
Making my own broadheads was planned as a hobby and it still is. Next to my job as a teacher on a technical college.

That hobby went through the roof over the past 3 years and my wife is always complaining about every minute of spare time and the weekends I spent in the workshop. 
German Kinetics is only me. Beside of the multiple quality checks during the steps of the small part manufacturing, each single broadhead gets assembled, stropped, packed and shipped by myself.

The commercial gain is on a level that it pays my health insurance and sometimes one plains game trip per year on a very affordable game farm in SA.

When it comes to sponsorship or free give-aways, I have to pay it from my personal wallet. My margin is not comparable to other broadhead brands or archery tackle in general.

I have 2 sponsored bowhunters (friends of mine) who get one or two dozen broadheads each year. They hunt almost every day.

Getting many more customers through advertising only results in a longer waiting time for all. The week unfortunately only got ONE weekend on which I can work on the heads. 
Just to give you a ballpark, the broadheads I made and sold the past 5 years, sells Magnus each month.

Nonetheless I love to make broadheads and other individual stuff on my bows.
The thrill of a hunt is even so much higher when you know that the most important part of your equipment was born out of your knowledge, passion, money and countless hours of work. It's the personal touch which probably made me an idealistic fool instead of a business man.

Thank you for your understanding.

Markus


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Markus, then u must make a plan to produce more so u can get your butt out here in SA in August and join your tjommie Karoo on a hunt.
The problem with the GK bh's is that with the current exchange rate, it costs double the price of any other bh on the market. I would live to try them, but at R 635-00 it's a bit steep. (i can buy an impala for that price).:wink:

Don't get me wrong - those things look like awesome killing machines. One day when i'm grown up and have enough money i'll try them.

:darkbeer:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

bowman africa said:


> Markus, then u must make a plan to produce more so u can get your butt out here in SA in August and join your tjommie Karoo on a hunt.
> The problem with the GK bh's is that with the current exchange rate, it costs double the price of any other bh on the market. I would live to try them, but at R 635-00 it's a bit steep. (i can buy an impala for that price).:wink:
> 
> Don't get me wrong - those things look like awesome killing machines. One day when i'm grown up and have enough money i'll try them.
> ...


I fully understand. Thanks for pointing out the exchange problem.
The weak US$ is the true reason for that enormous price.

If I could get an impala for R635, I would take 5 of them.:wink: 
Actually I still have to brag one yet.

Unfortunately I can't join you in August. As a teacher I'm bound to the summer holidays and new school year already starts in the first week of August. Too bad.

Have fun
Markus


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dugga Boy said:


> Unfortunately I can't join you in August. As a teacher I'm bound to the summer holidays and new school year already starts in the first week of August. Too bad.
> Have fun
> Markus


Hi Markus,
Thank you four you support. You english is much better than my for some individually statement, have a big babalaas in the morning because the other Frank was here and we found two bottles of fine rum in my cellar:wink::embara: ohhh, my meat is so weak after the long time of renunciation.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dugga Boy said:


> That's indeed the "problem".
> Making my own broadheads was planned as a hobby and it still is. Next to my job as a teacher on a technical college.
> 
> That hobby went through the roof over the past 3 years and my wife is always complaining about every minute of spare time and the weekends I spent in the workshop.
> ...


Hi Markus. It is a mazing to think that your hobby has escalated to the extend it has. Thanks for putting it into perspective. I always thought German Kinetics was a big company with plenty of people working there. I can remember the first day I saw the first set of them. I walked into our local bow shop that day. The owner at that stage was a guy by the name of Martin. He just received a packet of German Kinetics that he ordered for somebody that went Buffalo hunting. He could not wait to show them to me. He could not stop marveling and drooling about them, and was carrying on and on about how good, strong, sharp and effective they were. That left such an impression on me you won't believe. I recommend them left right and centre and have not even shot one till now.


----------



## winzo (Nov 4, 2005)

On face value, the dvd is impressive. But.... the penetration is not that much greater than the other heads and, as others have said, it is easy to make a dvd say anything you want it to say.

I have tested mechanicals a few times and have had good results but I still solely use fixed blades.

A friend of mine has had two bad experiences using mechanicals on warthogs. The first time was with his 80# Blackmax shooting 670gn arrows. He got less than 12 inches of penetration and lost the pig. He then shot a pig on a different occasion with his 80# Trykon, also with a 670gn arrow and got about 10 inches of penetration and lost the pig...both shots were within 25yards....

I think the mechanicals do work but they are just one more thing that can go wrong.....

The German Kinetics heads are awesome, and so are the Big5's(especially the new cut on impact tip version).

I also think that one of the problems that comes up when guys use mechanicals is that they don't tune their rigs properly. The feeling is that if the field points hit the target then just put mechanicals on and they are ready to hunt. The arrows may hit the target but at what angle? An arrow that travels straight will always out-penetrate an arrow that is wobbling towards the target. An arrow that is tipped with a field point might fly with a wobble and still hit its mark. In target shooting, penetration is a non-issue. In fact, some target archers tune their bows so that the arrow does kick in a certain direction so that the error is always the same so that if they make a small mistake in their form then the arrow still kicks in the same way....

Fixed blades rule!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

winzo said:


> On face value, the dvd is impressive. But.... the penetration is not that much greater than the other heads and, as others have said, it is easy to make a dvd say anything you want it to say.
> 
> I have tested mechanicals a few times and have had good results but I still solely use fixed blades.
> 
> ...


Winzo, you are 100% right if you say that some guys are to lazy for bow tuning or have not the knowledge to do this before they start theirs hunt.
To use a mechanical is the easy way and the bad awakening will come after the first shoot at a animal.
Last year I use after 5 years again a mechanical ( G5 Tekan II ) by two animal shoots, first a ostrich and second by a blessbok. Both shoots are very good placed and the wound effect was really great. I use this mechanical broadhead only to the fact that the blades are sliding backward ( not flapping and a rubber ring must rolls down to give the blades free for cutting ) the shooting angle is secondarily by this patent.
Mechanical broadheads are also important by hunting under strong wind by distances of 30 meter. In Namibia ( Marienthal area ) the wind is often strong the field is very open and the hunter have no chance for a safely strike with a two or three blade head.
All my other animals last year I hunted with the German Kinetics. My bow was well tuned and the German Kinetics hit the same point like the mechanicals and field point. As a finger release shooter I need much more time to tune my bow like a release aid shooter, but by tuning at home my hunt begins months before I enter the ground of S.A.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

I did send Markus an e mail on my return from the U.S but unfortunately got no reply.

Za_ Boy,

I have decided to stick to my original choice by going with the Montec G5 125grain heads. I've never used them before and I've wanted to try them for a few years now. I've seen what they are capable of and I'll be quite content to hunt a sable with them.:wink:


----------

